# Pcola Beach Lightning



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was on the PCB Pier yesterday during the storm. I was a little nervous about being out there. Poles were buzzing and lightning was everywhere. Im blessed to be alive. Lightning struck my pole, I was blinded by the flash and heat. Felt like I was standing next to a bon-fire. Dropped my Shimano Saragosa in the water and jumped back. The doctor said If I had held on to the pole, I might not be here. I am blessed to be alive. Protect yourself while fishing in bad weather.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Geez, man! Glad you're here.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Glad you are ok, thats pretty scary. once the rods start buzzing Its time to leave.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

glad you alive but your an idiot for being out there in bad weather.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Glad you are ok. But from now on don't fish in lightning!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Quote "if you can hear thunder your close enough to get struck bye lightning"


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I know. But who hasn't fished in bad weather. Wont happen again, I can tell ya that.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> glad you alive but your an idiot for being out there in bad weather.



You act like you've never fished in bad weather. Idiot = No, I just love to fish. My best catch has been in bad weather. I would have been an Idiot If I went back out there today.


----------

